# Drilling and tapping a shotgun for scope mount



## dwills (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a benelli m2 that I am interested in getting drilled and tapped for a weaver style mount for a turkey scope. I was just curious as to the average price for such work. Also, does anyone know of a good gunsmith around athens who could do this?


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Dec 30, 2009)

The last price I got for a drill and tap was $35 per hole.
 I decided to get a cantilever scope mount barrel for my Remmy instead of paying 140 just for the holes.
A couple of other options for ya:
Benelli offers field barrels with rifle sights for the m1/m2 in 28",26"and 24".
The reciever saddle mounts will booger up a finish quick.
The vent rib snap on tru-glo rifle sights work great and are inexpensive,just dont get the ones with the set screw (get the snap on} unless you like permanant shiny circles on the side of your vent rib.
Good Luck BHJ


----------



## Turkey Comander (Dec 31, 2009)

The receiver is some type of Aluminum alloy and not thick enough to hold screw threads under heavy recoil.

I'd think twice before I let some gunsmith ruin the action on my Benelli.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would buy a new barrel with a cantilever that will be a little bit more money and you will not have to remove the scope when you want to bird hunt


----------



## mike bell (Jan 3, 2010)

I would have thought it would already come from the factory drilled and tapped.


----------



## 1devildog (Jan 3, 2010)

Da'Mar makes a scope mount that screws to the upper corners of the receiver where the aluminum is at its thickest. I have one on my Mossberg 5500 turkey gun, been on there since 99, no problems what so ever with it. At one time Brownells stocked them, dont know if they still do or not. Yes, a gunsmith normally charges 25 to 35.00 a hole, not a bad price concidering if he messes up, he owes you a new receiver.


----------

